# klein lineman knife



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

anyone here use this knife yet? just picked one up to try it out. i think i still like the folding hawkbill knife better but we will see when i terminate the large wires


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What knife are you talking about?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im a pretty big fan. I usually get one every couple of months.Its fantastic for hot work, like cutting in services and such. A lot better than tapping up your razor knife.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the klein 1570-3


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> What knife are you talking about?


I think he's just talking about a regular lineman's knife that's been around since Edison.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> the klein 1570-3


 Ok thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I think he's just talking about a regular lineman's knife that's been around since Edison.


 I have one like the blue one and it works realy good.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im trying to know what the notch is for. i put my thumb there for more power


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> im trying to know what the notch is for. i put my thumb there for more power


For deoxidizing the conductor. Seriously. You're supposed to vigorously scrape the conductor with the back of the knife after you skin it and before you terminate it. More of an issue when tapping old outdoor aerial conductors.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I paid like $40.00 the Klein insulated 1570-3LR last year, but it doesn’t hold an edge any better than the regular 1570 does, which is not at all.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

KayJay said:


> I paid like $70.00 the Klein insulated 1570-3LR last year, but it doesn’t hold an edge any better than the regular 1570 does, which is not at all.


I use that one as well, but it has held an edge pretty well.










Since it doesnt have the scraper, i use a wire brush with a wooden handle.

BTW. You paid way too much - I paid about $35 for mine

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Are those really any better to skin out big wire than a utility knife (razor blade)?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Are those really any better to skin out big wire than a utility knife (razor blade)?


if the line is dead, i actually prefer a utility knife. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i dont like using a razor knife. i always slip with them and cut my arm off. i have more control using a lineman knife or hawkbill. plus i never find a good quality razor knife they always suck


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got a regular old gerber pocket knife ill put up against a razor knife or hawkbill any day.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

i really like this knife.

http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045/0575210P/reviews.htm

cheap. get it on sale for 5 bucks. change the blades in a second and the blades are strong too. stripping big conductors in -25 or worse, the insulation gets so stiff and you can still get it done. no complaints at all. snap the belt loop off with your pliers and it hides in your back pocket like its not there.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> i really like this knife.
> 
> http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045/0575210P/reviews.htm
> 
> cheap. get it on sale for 5 bucks. change the blades in a second and the blades are strong too. stripping big conductors in -25 or worse, the insulation gets so stiff and you can still get it done. no complaints at all. snap the belt loop off with your pliers and it hides in your back pocket like its not there.


There is no way you could use that to make up switchgear and terminating large conductors for a week or more.
That is more of a box cutter.
The blades don't keep an edge for very long and I end up breaking them expecting to get one more cut out of them.
The blue handle one really is the bomb. It used to come in a leather pouch with a pair of scissors.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

well i don't what to tell you then.

i haven't done a weeks straight worth of switchgear but i have done quite a bit of 4/0 and 250mcm as it feeds our submersible pumps and never snapped a blade. obviously it will get dull running it along some copper but you can just flip it and keep going. plus at 5 bucks when it disappears,big deal. i have never actually seen an electrician use one of those klein knifes. no jokes. i guess we all like box cutters and utility knifes up here.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i been terminating big wire fora long time with a utility/razor knife. works just fine.:thumbup:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

paulcanada said:


> well i don't what to tell you then.
> 
> i haven't done a weeks straight worth of switchgear but i have done quite a bit of 4/0 and 250mcm as it feeds our submersible pumps and never snapped a blade. obviously it will get dull running it along some copper but you can just flip it and keep going. plus at 5 bucks when it disappears,big deal. i have never actually seen an electrician use one of those Klein knifes. no jokes. i guess we all like box cutters and utility knifes up here.


Guess I am old school, I have always used the curved folding Klein knife, i just recently got the Klein linesman knife and that is what i use now. I was told a sharp razor knife wasnt the best idea as it was to easy to nick the insulation on the conductors in lomex(romex).

I want some of that flat 3 wire lomex to try as it has always been an pita to strip the round stuff.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't gotten any flat 3-wire in a spell, now that you mention it. It seemed like last year it was all going that way, but now I'm back to getting round stuff again. We might be able to date certain wiring installations as vintage 2008 in the future when we see flat 3-wire installed. Hard to say. Anybody still getting shipments of flat 3-wire?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i like the flat romex but all i find now is the round stuff again. the romex brand stuff is the best and pulls easier than the round stuff


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

have not pulled any three wire romex in a several months so i wouldnt know


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm seeing it about 50% of the time.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

They've got both types here. I'm not sure why but I like the round. Also I have several lock blade knives that use the Stanely blades. I love em. So easy to sharpen!:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the round also it is easier to tell it apart from 14-2.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

electricguy said:


> Guess I am old school, I have always used the curved folding Klein knife, i just recently got the Klein linesman knife and that is what i use now. I was told a sharp razor knife wasnt the best idea as it was to easy to nick the insulation on the conductors in lomex(romex).
> 
> I want some of that flat 3 wire lomex to try as it has always been an pita to strip the round stuff.


 
I am with you on this one, use the right tool for the right job. I see many guys use the pocket razor knives and hear them when they slip or snap a blade. I keep my stripping knife honed all the time and it will just glide along a wire with little effort. Klein makes a great little hone that is small and light, perfect for a daily blade dressing.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

razor knives are only good for opening boxes and shouldnt be used to strip wire. they slip too much and the blades break like crazy


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> razor knives are only good for opening boxes and shouldnt be used to strip wire. they slip too much and the blades break like crazy



Interesting. I don't think I've used anything but a razor knife to strip wire. I've never understood the attachment to those linesmans knives. They stay perpetually dull as a butter knife and are about as useful as a butter knife as well.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Interesting. I don't think I've used anything but a razor knife to strip wire. I've never understood the attachment to those linesmans knives. They stay perpetually dull as a butter knife and are about as useful as a butter knife as well.


 not it you sharpen it


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> not it you sharpen it


I've tried sharpening them. They don't hold an edge worth diddly squat. The problem is that you don't have the incredible skills that I have so you might as well tear up your license now because you will never be as good as me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Today I learned: That a lineman's knife is good for buttering bread.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I've tried sharpening them. They don't hold an edge worth diddly squat. The problem is that you don't have the incredible skills that I have so you might as well tear up your license now because you will never be as good as me.


 yes master peter. my license is going through the shredder as we speak. every night before i go to sleep i hope and pray that ill be as good as you :laughing: then i wake up from that nightmare and realize that i already am :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Today I learned: That a lineman's knife is good for buttering bread.


Marc, nothing escapes your sheer genius.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> yes master peter. my license is going through the shredder as we speak. every night before i go to sleep i hope and pray that ill be as good as you :laughing: then i wake up from that nightmare and realize that i already am :laughing:



Good boy. Now don't touch an electrical tool or a wire ever again.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

they say peter d is the messiah of the electrical trade. without him we all would be doomed to be hacks and the causes of fires across the country. luckily hes there to help us all along:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

this is the best knife right here


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> this is the best knife right here


The best knife for buttering bread, and opening envelopes, among other household tasks.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> The best knife for buttering bread, and opening envelopes, among other household tasks.


 well im going to disagree with that. i use it all the time and sharpen it daily i never had a problem


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> well im going to disagree with that. i use it all the time and sharpen it daily i never had a problem


Good for you. I can change a utility knife blade in a couple seconds. Sounds like a superior waste of time to sharpen a knife. We're in a throw-away society. Get with the program.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Good for you. I can change a utility knife blade in a couple seconds. Sounds like a superior waste of time to sharpen a knife. We're in a throw-away society. Get with the program.


 well i like using that knife and i dont like using a razor blade. thats how i feel and thats the end of that. i could care less what somebody uses to strip wire with. i like my knife


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> well i like using that knife and i dont like using a razor blade. thats how i feel and thats the end of that. i could care less what somebody uses to strip wire with. i like my knife


Do you sleep with it under your pillow too? 

Just wondering.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Do you sleep with it under your pillow too?
> 
> Just wondering.


 no of course not! i sleep with it in my arms and tuck it into bed at night :laughing:


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

I use this:










http://idealindustries.ca.previewyo...s_hand_tools&l1b=knives&l2=electricians_knife

Says right there electricians knife. Obviously the only one I should be using :laughing:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I use one of these most of the time...










http://www.a2zoutdoors.com/case_delrin_handle_knives.htm

As for utility knives I think they're too sharp for stripping... but for all the people that use them and think they break all the time should invest in one that take extra heavy duty blades...

http://www.olfa.com/UtilityKnivesDetail.aspx?C=39&Id=26


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the lenox blades are pretty good and last a long time. i buy the cheap 2 dollar packages of blades and they work fine for whatever i just dont use them that much. i use them mainly to cut sheetrock and score plaster before i cut it with a saw


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I use what I am used to and that has been a hawkbill for many years, I have the folding one and the regular lineman's and the half serrated one as well. 

In regard to the razor knives let me share this. A few months ago a good friend was using one on some larger mcm in a tight spot in a sidewalk splice box. He slipped and cut his hand and wrist, cutting a few tendons and ligaments. He needed some speciality hand-wrist surgery. The workers comp carrier sent a letter to the company safety officer about the incident. He was written up and was given time off without pay, filed a greevance with the hall and lost. Bottom line was he wasn't using the tool that was designed for the task at hand.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Here is a list of all the Knipex ones. Scroll down the page a little for the links.

http://www.aikencolon.com/1000V-Insulated-Hand-Tools-Kits_c_1034-1.html 

We recently just sold LA Power & Light a ton of these, and obviously put Knipex out of US stock on some of them. Select models are now on back order until May 8th.

JJ


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> In regard to the razor knives let me share this. A few months ago a good friend was using one on some larger mcm in a tight spot in a sidewalk splice box. He slipped and cut his hand and wrist, cutting a few tendons and ligaments. He needed some speciality hand-wrist surgery. The workers comp carrier sent a letter to the company safety officer about the incident. He was written up and was given time off without pay, filed a greevance with the hall and lost. Bottom line was he wasn't using the tool that was designed for the task at hand.


Well that does suck about your friend. I think it is somewhat funny how so many are using the "wrong" tools for such a critical part of their job. This is a bad result of it sure but that injury at least had something to do with the tight space. Also, that union sounds rediculous there has to be more to the story. Time off without pay for cutting his wrist while stripping cable only because he was using a razor blade knife? Really?


I also distinctly remember being discouraged for trying a hooked knife when I started the trade and was looking at everyones tools. We had some out of work guys in the shop just stripping scrap copper and they were using them and both the manager and shop foreman dismissed them as unsafe. 

This is a fairly polarizing little issue,no?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Here is a list of all the Knipex ones. Scroll down the page a little for the links.
> 
> http://www.aikencolon.com/1000V-Insulated-Hand-Tools-Kits_c_1034-1.html
> 
> ...


Those look nice. What is the purpose of this tool, and how do you use it? http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-98-55-9855-Insulated-Cable-Wire-Dismantling-Knife_p_0-1534.html

Which ones did LA Power & Light purchase and do you have 98 52 9852 or 98 54 9854 in stock?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Those look nice. What is the purpose of this tool, and how do you use it? http://www.aikencolon.com/Knipex-98-55-9855-Insulated-Cable-Wire-Dismantling-Knife_p_0-1534.html
> 
> Which ones did LA Power & Light purchase and do you have 98 52 9852 or 98 54 9854 in stock?


Gil,

It was actually the LA Dept. of Water & Power. He ordered 20 of the 98 55 knives for their CA & NV divisions. The 98 55 has a "Guide Shoe" at the tip of the blade. The way it was explained it to me, the guide shoe allows the user to get into wire insulation without initially cutting the insulation. At least, I think that's what he said. At the moment, I'm waiting to hear back from our Knipex rep. We're trying to get our hands on any of their knives as we currently have no stock on any models, and they're screaming backorder. I will know more tomorrow. One thing I do know, LA Dept. wanted to try 20 of them and if they liked 'em they were gonna call back and outfit all or most of their crews with them. I guess the company that made the old ones they've been using is not around anymore.

Chris


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

i still have my orange duckbill from 1984. It was my 1st klein knife that my dad bought me when I went to Tech school in fact, its the only original tool I have to this date. I put it up so I wouldnt lose it, now i cant remember where i left it...I use razor blades but i am careful about cutting into the copper itself.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Ok, spoke with Knipex today. They just got in 60pcs of the 98 55 and I snatched up 20 of them for inventory. I don't want to be scrambling when the call comes in for more of those.

Chris


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paulcanada said:


> Well that does suck about your friend. I think it is somewhat funny how so many are using the "wrong" tools for such a critical part of their job. This is a bad result of it sure but that injury at least had something to do with the tight space. Also, that union sounds rediculous there has to be more to the story. Time off without pay for cutting his wrist while stripping cable only because he was using a razor blade knife? Really?
> 
> 
> I also distinctly remember being discouraged for trying a hooked knife when I started the trade and was looking at everyones tools. We had some out of work guys in the shop just stripping scrap copper and they were using them and both the manager and shop foreman dismissed them as unsafe.
> ...


 

When it happened and he was given time off I talked to several guys from the local about it and found out it isn't that uncommon of an accident. That is one of a few that get red flagged by insurance groups pretty often.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder how many Klein electricians knives it would take to make a boat anchor....


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I wonder how many Klein electricians knives it would take to make a boat anchor....


How much do you weigh?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> How much do you weigh?



Ten billion pounds.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

i like it when someone starts a subject and then there are advertisements on that thread that deals with the subject..


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

redbeard43 said:


> i like it when someone starts a subject and then there are advertisements on that thread that deals with the subject..


 i think it has to do with keywords. 

i used my hawkbill knife today to strip romex and it worked wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i used my hawkbill knife today to strip romex and it worked wonderful! :thumbup:


Fantastic! Now get with the program and buy a romex stripper!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Fantastic! Now get with the program and buy a romex stripper!


 no thanks im not a cheater


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> no thanks im not a cheater


Run that by me again. How is using a romex stripper cheating?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Run that by me again. How is using a romex stripper cheating?


 im just messing with you peter. i dont care if you use your magical powers to strip romex. i choose to use a knife because im comfortable doing it. i even use my linesman pliers to strip romex if im in a real hurry


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> im just messing with you peter. i dont care if you use your magical powers to strip romex. i choose to use a knife because im comfortable doing it. i even use my linesman pliers to strip romex if im in a real hurry


I see. Don't hate me because I have such incredible skills. I was just born this way.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I see. Don't hate me because I have such incredible skills. I was just born this way.


 teach me your ways


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> teach me your ways


OK, name a time and a place and I will teach a class


----------



## Faultfinder1 (Apr 21, 2009)

*To cut or to not cut...*

We used to actually hand out razor knives (folding boxcutters) to our guys - until they started cutting their fingers and hands up left and right! That led to a company-wide restriction and mandatory use of Kevlar gloves. 
I have always preferred the Buckingham skinning knife, and the Klein version comes in a close second. The Buckingham is easier to sharpen but loses its edge faster, the Klein seems to stay sharp forever, but when it needs to be sharpened it is a pain! They can also be used for so much more than stripping insulation...
"never use a knife as a screwdriver, prybar, or hammer - or for digging"

www.faultlocating.com


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

I know this topic is old, but i am new to learning about electricity and i was wondering cause i did take time to read all the posts in this thread, and was wondering what exactly is this "electrican's knife" used for? from what i understand, you people use it to strip wire?


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Lhaimbhee said:


> I know this topic is old, but i am new to learning about electricity and i was wondering cause i did take time to read all the posts in this thread, and was wondering what exactly is this "electrican's knife" used for? from what i understand, you people use it to strip wire?



Nah your totally wrong; they use them to cut heads of chickens while dancing in circles around a huge bonfires dressed in goat leggings and masks... I think it's a union thing:whistling2:

But seriously they're commonly used to strip the outer jacket off cables and insulation off of individual conductors that are too big for standard wire strippers as well as anything else that you would normally use a knife for.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> well i like using that knife and i dont like using a razor blade. thats how i feel and thats the end of that. i could care less what somebody uses to strip wire with. i like my knife


I am with you:thumbsup: i use this knife. Dress up the blade once a week, use it to strip everthing from romex to bell wire sheath, works for me. 

P.S. no one likes a cheater:whistling2:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i like my hawkbill. its razor sharp and a hell of a lot more sturdy than a razor knife


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

oh ok then that answers my question, but with a knife couldnt you possibly cut into the actual conductor? or does it just take time and practice to learn how to use it properly?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lz_69 said:


> Nah your totally wrong; they use them to cut heads of chickens while dancing in circles around a huge bonfires dressed in goat leggings and masks... I think it's a union thing:whistling2:


:lol:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i like my hawkbill. its razor sharp and a hell of a lot more sturdy than a razor knife


If you worked for me, you would be forbidden to use a hawkbill. :no:


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Lhaimbhee said:


> oh ok then that answers my question, but with a knife couldnt you possibly cut into the actual conductor? or does it just take time and practice to learn how to use it properly?


Yes it takes practice and with practice little time is needed to do it. What's more is most tool manufacturers dont make a plier type wire stripper for gauges bigger than say #6. At least that i am aware of...For larger feeder gauges etc, a knife is the only way to go, and yes you CAN cut the conductor and WILL your first time but you get the hang of it pretty quick, if you have any manual dexterity at all.
My first time i cut my thumb real bad...i learned quickly after that.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> If you worked for me, you would be forbidden to use a hawkbill. :no:


 then id ask why. i would expect some reason that doesnt make any sense:laughing: "it takes too long to open"


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the best wire stripper is the ripley 4x4 stripper. you just need to get dies for the wire size and insulation type it can get expensive


----------

